
Show HN: Deep Thought Tabs for Firefox - cvs268
https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/deep-thought-tabs
======
cvs268
Deep Thought Tabs for Firefox adds funny, profound observations in newly
opened empty tabs, with fresh images each time.

* Few interesting bits of code:
    
    
       - Fisher-Yates shuffle algorithm.
       - Ken-Burns effect.
       - Visual (image-preview) tooltips in CSS+JS.
       - Asynchronous XMLHttpRequest.
    

* Checkout the source at [https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/deep-thought-tabs/tree/mast...](https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/deep-thought-tabs/tree/master/addon-src) to learn creating webextension addons for Firefox in pure JavaScript (no external libs).

